# Food Safety News - 03/27/2022 Wild boar meat behind Trichinella outbreak in Poland



## daveomak.fs (Mar 27, 2022)

*Wild boar meat behind Trichinella outbreak in Poland*
By News Desk on Mar 27, 2022 12:03 am
Researchers have called for better education of consumers and a change in the rules following a Trichinella outbreak from wild boar meat. An outbreak of trichinellosis due to consumption of sausage made from wild boar meat that was not examined for Trichinella was reported in Poland in December 2020. Eight people from three families were... Continue Reading


*Baked goods sold in Manitoba recalled for possible Salmonella contamination from rodent infestation*
By News Desk on Mar 26, 2022 03:52 pm
Consumer complaints about bakery products from Jimel’s Bakery and Food Products, 471 Bannatyne Ave., Winnipeg, MB have triggered a recall of those products sold throughout the Manitoba province of Canada. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other products as rodent infestations and... Continue Reading


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2022)

Figured I would add this here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dry-curing-and-trichinae-parasites.312307/

More info on inactivation of trichnae parasites but this is for dry cured products where the salt is higher, the pH is lower, and the water activity is much lower.  Kills the parasites.


----------

